# Dual viair 444cc worth it?



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello there the question is whats the differance between standard 380cc and 444cc, worth the extra 150$?
(def going dual)


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

$150 difference? They are advertised at the same price on bagriders and airassisted so the dual 444c setup is the obvious choice. 

444C Specifications: 

- 3.53 CFM @ 0 PSI 
- 12-Volt 
- Chrome Finish 
- Permanent Magnetic Motor 
- Duty Cycle: 100% @ 100 PSI 
- Duty Cycle: 50% @ 200 PSI 
- Max. Working Pressure: 200 PSI 
- Max. Amp Draw: 38 Amps 
- 1/4" NPT Intake Port 
- Net Weight: 19.5 lbs 

5 Gallon Tank Fill Rates: 
- 0 to 200 PSI - 5 Min 30 Sec 
- 165 to 200 PSI - 1 Min 35 Sec 

380C Specifications: 

- 2.54 CFM @ 0 PSI 
- 12-Volt 
- Chrome Finish 
- Permanent Magnetic Motor 
- Duty Cycle: 100% @ 100 PSI, 55% @ 200 PSI 
- Max. Working Pressure: 200 PSI 
- Amp Draw (both units): 32 Amps 
- Min. Ambient Temp: -40° F 
- Max. Ambient Temp: 158° F 
- Dimensions (each): 9.00" L x 4.00" W x 7.00" H 
- Net Weight (each): 8.00 lbs. 

5 Gallon Tank Fill Rates: 
- 0 To 200 PSI - 7 Min. 11 Sec. 
- 165 To 200 PSI - 2 Min. 6 Sec.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Love mine :beer:, but I have never had anything else, so...


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Single OB2. Only $50 more and you get: 

- smaller footprint 
- lower amperage draw 
- 2 year warranty vs 1 year 
- 1/2" fill line with check valves that DONT FAIL 
- cooler running compressor 
- greater cfm @ every pressure 
- 100% duty @ 200psi which means you can run it all day long, can't say that for ANY viair 
- black metallic paint option which looks super sexy 

Love my OB2's :heart:


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

or dont spend 400 bucks on a dual compressor upgrade and buy the dual pack on amazon prime for 309 with free 2 day shipping :beer:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

I was toldits better to have an extra compressor incase one fails


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

juldupp said:


> I was toldits better to have an extra compressor incase one fails


 With the viairs this is true because the compressors actually fail. I have yet to see an OB2 fail. And if it does fail they are completely rebuildable, every single part can be bought and swapped out in less than 1/2 an hour. Plus with the 2 year warranty the parts to rebuild could end up being free  

Why do you think 3 guys up here in calgary (not myself even) have switched from viairs to OB2's


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok thanks !! So the ob2 is obviously better quality then it must fill the tank faster? And must be quieter right?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

juldupp said:


> Ok thanks !! So the ob2 is obviously better quality then it must fill the tank faster? And must be quieter right?


 Yes a single OB2 will refill a 5 gallon tank from 165-200 psi in 1:11 
Dual viair 444's will refill a 5 gallon tank from 165-200 psi in 1:35 

NOTE: THE TIMES ABOVE ARE BASED ON A 13.8V CHARGE FROM YOUR ALTERNATOR. IF YOUR VOLTAGE DROPS THE TIME WILL INCREASE A BIT. 

It will be close in terms of noise. 

The OB2 has a cooling fan too so it runs far cooler than the viairs so they never overheat.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok thanks for the fast response and useful tip


----------

